# life after dexter and breaking bad



## soton_dave (17 Sep 2013)

im gutted that there both coming to an end at the same time,anyone know anything else worth watching?

dont mind older stuff,i'll just download it,watched weeds that i quite enjoyed.

any recomendations

cheers dave


----------



## sa80mark (17 Sep 2013)

Cant beat a bit of ncis or strike back


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (17 Sep 2013)

Hi,
you must watch the serie : The Wire ( David Simon) a serie of the 90's 
											 The Corner (David Simon) mini serie 6 episode
											Oz (on a experimental jail)

cheers


----------



## LondonDragon (17 Sep 2013)

No more Dexter    

Guess more time for aquascaping!! lol


----------



## roadmaster (17 Sep 2013)

Low winter Sun and The bridge here in U.S.


----------



## Lindy (17 Sep 2013)

The Wire was brilliant but I only really liked series 1+2, fizzled a little after that but was worth watching if only to see what happened to bubbles.
Waiting for Breaking Bad 5.
The BBCs Luther is immense. Series 1,2,+3 all brilliant.


----------



## soton_dave (17 Sep 2013)

thanks for suggestions,i'll download a few and have a look.

another one worth watching is lovehate,only 6 or so episodes per season but the next ones out soon


----------



## foxfish (17 Sep 2013)

Last nights breaking bad!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## soton_dave (17 Sep 2013)

was good,miss the old walt tho from season 1,the fly has got to be one of the best episodes....lol


----------



## soton_dave (17 Sep 2013)

looking forward to seeing what walt does with the gun they showed in his boot at the start of this season,dont think he's gonna go quietly


----------



## foxfish (17 Sep 2013)

I am in as similar boat to you - although we have only watched the first three (or was it two) series of weeds as that is all that is available on Netflix... I am keen to see more!
Did you know Nancy is 50 years old! I think there are 8 series now?


----------



## foxfish (17 Sep 2013)

O yeah, meant to say that in the summer, this dude came up to me outside a pub and said ..."mate can I take your picture" I was wondering where this was all going when he qualified his comment by adding "its your super cool breaking bad T-shirt I want to photograph!!!


----------



## Lindy (17 Sep 2013)

Which one do you have? Going to get one for hubby but so much choice.


----------



## soton_dave (17 Sep 2013)

weeds is good,nice and light hearted,well worth trying to watch the rest.

ive just watched the first  episode of Low winter Sun and first impressions are good,just gonna watch the 2nd now

i can highly recomend love hate if you can get that on netflicks,after breaking bad and dexter its my next fav


----------



## Brian Murphy (17 Sep 2013)

Love both Dexter and Breaking Bad and can't believe no more Dexter (we even named our dog Dexter) ..... also been watching The Walking Dead, Prison Break and The Wire.  The wire is good but over rated imo, the mrs thought it was boring lol.


----------



## Curvball (17 Sep 2013)

Sons of Anarchy. That is all 


Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...


----------



## Lindy (18 Sep 2013)

The Walking Dead is so good we also bought the graphic novels.


----------



## Tomfish (20 Sep 2013)

If you don't mind older stuff, there is twin peaks. Its funny and about as weird as you can get. It loses it flow at points (like a lot of aquariums) and doesn't really finish properly, but it's brilliant in its own way + Agent Cooper is probably the greatest character ever created! I've just started breaking bad and its great. Makes me want to cook maan!!


----------



## aliclarke86 (20 Sep 2013)

Sparticus: blood and sand is pretty good. Not sure of the following series mind you.

Also I can't stand the walking dead after reading the books from day one the characters are just all wrong to me. (I know it is very well received though)

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Alastair (20 Sep 2013)

Must admit im kind of hooked on the teen wolf series which I didnt think id enjoy but ive downloaded both seasons so far and supernatural is addictive and quite humorous too.


----------



## foxfish (20 Sep 2013)

Yeah the first series of Spartacus was awesome, the second was pretty good but not the third! 
What about A Game of Thrones ... got to be the best made of them all, great story, great acting & great special effects!


----------



## LondonDragon (20 Sep 2013)

foxfish said:


> A Game of Thrones ... got to be the best made of them all, great story, great acting & great special effects!


Simply awesome  can't beat that!


----------



## aliclarke86 (20 Sep 2013)

Agreed GOT is awesome but again with the reading books first  maybe I should just stop reading books/comics and just wait for the TV show ha

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## foxfish (20 Sep 2013)

I am an avid fantasy reader but I would have to slightly disagree with you on the GOT comment, I like the directors choice of characters & I find the script vey close to the text!
I was extremely disappointed with Lord of the Rings in that respect though!!  
I must of read LOTRs 4-5 times & my fav bits many more times (over 20 years or so) before the films were released & I most definitely had my own perspective of how the characters looked & sounded.
When the films were released I was gutted the ways most of the actors looked & talked...they were just not the guys I had grown to respect!
However I have come around I enjoy the films nowadays


----------



## aliclarke86 (20 Sep 2013)

I completely agree with you on GOT I love the show but there are always bits and bobs that just don't fit (with how I have envisioned). One of my favourite books is Neil Gaiman's Stardust. I must have read it 15 times or more (its my go to when I want a light read) but the film that was adapted from this was absolute tripe. LOTR I am also in agreement, when first I watched the films I was disappointed but I now enjoy them very much. I'm not knocking any visual representation of any novel (bar stardust) I just feel that my mind, generally speaking, creates fantastic imagery that cannot be interpreted by any director in the way I wish. My previous comment was not to be taken to heart  sorry to OP for going OT

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## matt (21 Sep 2013)

Curvball said:


> Sons of Anarchy. That is all
> 
> 
> Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...


 
^^^^^^This^^^^^^
Also 'Lie to me' is a good one,imo.And 'Big Bang Theory' if you want a laugh.


----------



## steevwatson (24 Sep 2013)

I'm not sure I liked the ending on Dexter. Not tried breaking bad yet but will give it a go soon. Falling Skies is pretty good if you haven't seen it.


----------



## foxfish (24 Sep 2013)

What about breaking bad last night!!! only one more to go


----------



## LondonDragon (24 Sep 2013)

steevwatson said:


> I'm not sure I liked the ending on Dexter


what a disappointment!!! won't say more for those that have not seen it!


----------



## aliclarke86 (24 Sep 2013)

Thank you  I was about unsubscribe in case of spoilers

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## steevwatson (24 Sep 2013)

Also new season of supernatural is on soon


----------



## foxfish (24 Sep 2013)

You get bad endings to super series all the time, dating back from Dallas & right up to Lost & Dexter!


----------



## Aron_Dip (24 Sep 2013)

What about Boardwalk Empire? I love this and season 4 has just started in America.. Lost is also good too and i was addicted to it to the point where i would watch almost a complete season all in one go lol ... Walking dead is awesome and i cant wait for season 4 to start soon  Mad Dogs is good too and this is England is also great too.


----------



## soton_dave (24 Sep 2013)

dexter was a major let down,just hope breaking bad ends better,i can see walt going out in style......lol

started watching ray donovan and im liking it so far so ive got my fingers crossed its a dexter replacement,now to find something as good as breaking bad........am i asking the impossible????...lol


----------



## Lindy (25 Sep 2013)

Yeah, we are watching Ray Donovan and enjoying it a lot although I really don't like his wife.


----------



## LondonDragon (19 Oct 2013)

roadmaster said:


> The bridge here in U.S.


Just finished watching this yesterday! Great first season!


----------



## RolyMo (20 Oct 2013)

Luther - excellency
The Shadow Line - excellent
The Newsroom - good from Aaron Sorkin
The Walking Dead - good and variable 
Hannibal - excellent
Ray Donovan - good 
American Horror Story - wickedly warped
Homeland - excellent but variable
GoT - good all 3 seasons
True Blood - good but variable and have given up despite its raunchy side. 

Still stacked up on my sky box and yet to watch
Revolution
Bates motel
Marvels agents of S.H.I.E.L.D
Low Winter Sun
Vegas
Arne Dahl
The Following - harmless. watched a couple 
In the flesh - Interesting take
Hit & Miss - interesting 

Just started recording 
The tunnel 

Having Sky with on demand and access to Sky Atlantic and Fox is a blessing. Also an Apple TV with both UK and US iTunes accounts is also good.


----------



## kirk (20 Oct 2013)

Been watching, By any means, anyone? My wife's been watching it, I liked the first and second one  .


----------



## sa80mark (20 Oct 2013)

Me and the wife have got into by any means aswell, really good, also been watching homeland thats brilliant and boardwalk empire starts again soon


----------



## Lindy (20 Oct 2013)

RolyMo said:


> Still stacked up on my sky box and yet to watch Revolution Bates motel Marvels agents of S.H.I.E.L.D Low Winter Sun Vegas Arne Dahl The Following - harmless. watched a couple In the flesh - Interesting take Hit & Miss - interesting


 
Revolution is quite good but I wouldn't say it lives up to the fantastic trailer. Still watching tho
I stopped watching Bates Motel after 2 as I couldn't watch a mother completely ruin her son.
Marvel agents of SHEILD, we are a few in and still watching.
Vegas is quite good but it took a few for me to get invested in the characters. My husband probably likes it more.
The Following we found absolutely infuriating. I mean, no back up? Doing really stupid things we just kept reminding ourselves that it was the same folk that made the Scream movies and it would be similar style. End was unexpected.

We have started watching Atlantis(ok) and a really good one 'The Tunnel'. The Returned was brilliant if you don't mind subtitles as was The Killing(excellent) although at times difficult to watch the grieving mother.


----------



## foxfish (20 Oct 2013)

Game of thrones is not due out until April 2014


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (20 Oct 2013)

foxfish said:


> Game of thrones is not due out until April 2014



Dislike!!


----------



## RolyMo (20 Oct 2013)

Is that on DVD you mean?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (20 Oct 2013)

RolyMo said:


> Is that on DVD you mean?



No I think he means the 4th season?


----------



## Viv (20 Oct 2013)

As well as just about all of the series mentioned hub and me also watch: Southland, Elementary, Hannibal, Perception, Blue Bloods, House of Cards (Spacey is excellent as always), Downton Abbey, Hell on Wheels, Mentalist, 666 Park Avenue, Castle, Under the Dome, Person of Interest, Criminal Minds, Sherlock, Fringe, Vampire diaries (you can blame my daughter as she went on ad infinitum until we watched the first episode, then nagged again until we' d watched the first four and got hooked!),and The Originals. Some of these are better than others but personally I like all of them more than Revolution - although the story line of that is showing some promise atm.

Hmmm, you'd think we were TV addicts.... and we don't even own a TV!!

Viv


----------



## foxfish (20 Oct 2013)

Viv have you read the Wielder Trilogy... really good!


----------



## Viv (20 Oct 2013)

No I haven't, but I'm always on the look out for a new good read so I'll look it up  l've just read Linkershim and now l'm reading A storm of swords (as The Axis of Awesome say "the books are always better" - and I can't wait for the next series!!!).

Viv


----------



## LondonDragon (20 Oct 2013)

ldcgroomer said:


> Marvel agents of SHEILD, we are a few in and still watching.


Watched the first episode and was bad enough! the acting is not great on that!


----------



## Lindy (21 Oct 2013)

Blacklist is proving to be quite good.


----------

